# 

## Omega_WS

Witam, pytanie do tych którzy korzystają z falowników Sofar i portalu do monitorowania Solarman. Już któryś raz zdarza mi się że w podsumowaniu źle pokazuje produkcję dzienną. Np. dzisiaj pokazuje 3kWh mimo że w zakładce urządzenie już jest 25kWh i na falowniku też. Ten portal jest taki nieodrobiony czy coś szwankuje z dataoggerem ?

----------


## bobrow

> Witam, pytanie do tych którzy korzystają z falowników Sofar i portalu do monitorowania Solarman. Już któryś raz zdarza mi się że w podsumowaniu źle pokazuje produkcję dzienną. Np. dzisiaj pokazuje 3kWh mimo że w zakładce urządzenie już jest 25kWh i na falowniku też. Ten portal jest taki nieodrobiony czy coś szwankuje z dataoggerem ?


Zazwyczaj wszystko bangla- dzisiaj zauważyłem , że solarmann na apce wisi , natomiast na www jest ok.
Zaloguj się na solarmanie www

----------


## gawel

> Zazwyczaj wszystko bangla- dzisiaj zauważyłem , że solarmann na apce wisi , natomiast na www jest ok.
> Zaloguj się na solarmanie www


co to jest bangla? U mnie tez hujowo pokazuje

----------


## Omega_WS

Na www też źle pokazuje, stanęło na 3.67kWh  :smile:  Nie jestem w temacie czy z tego dataloggera można tylko połączyć portal solarman czy jakiś inny też ?

----------


## brusss_2008

U mnie też 3.67 ale w zakładce urządzenie pokazuje dobrze. Mam też drugą apkę solarman-3.0  i tam pokazuje dobrze

----------


## bobrow

> co to jest bangla? U mnie tez hujowo pokazuje


Bardzo przepraszam za „gwarę” - ostatnio dostałem tu zjebki już za to...
Bardzo , bardzo wszystkich przepraszam , których to uraziło ( szczególnie do żywego)...
Pzdr

PS
Ponownie nie mogłem się oprzeć....

----------


## bobrow

> Na www też źle pokazuje, stanęło na 3.67kWh  Nie jestem w temacie czy z tego dataloggera można tylko połączyć portal solarman czy jakiś inny też ?


To nie pomogę- może jutro wszystko będzie ok...

----------


## gawel

> Bardzo przepraszam za „gwarę” - ostatnio dostałem tu zjebki już za to...
> Bardzo , bardzo wszystkich przepraszam , których to uraziło ( szczególnie do żywego)...
> Pzdr
> 
> PS
> Ponownie nie mogłem się oprzeć....


Nie przepraszaj to ja  stary wapniak jestem i nie zrozumiałem znaczenia. Myślałem nawet o bengalu  :wink:

----------


## bobrow

> Nie przepraszaj to ja  stary wapniak jestem i nie zrozumiałem znaczenia. Myślałem nawet o bengalu


Gaweł - za mało ulało mi się ironi ...jakiś czas temu jeden ktoś ( była z nim spinka -ale jest już zgoda) zapytał mnie co miałem na myśli pisząc „kuźwa”...

----------


## gawel

> Gaweł - za mało ulało mi się ironi ...jakiś czas temu jeden ktoś ( była z nim spinka -ale jest już zgoda) zapytał mnie co miałem na myśli pisząc „kuźwa”...


jak to co ? Kurwa  :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

Pytanie z innej beczki czy da się w Solarmanie podpiąć falowniki bezpośrednio nie używając neta? Czyli takie bezpośrednie połączenie np z tel?

----------


## gawel

Nie mam pojęcia ale ta aplikacja solarmana jest chujowa bo strona wisi i robi się coraz większy rozjazd pomiędzy falownikiem a danymi z aplikacji  :mad: , wczoraj np około godziny 11 odczyt bieżący z urządzenia był poprawny ale licznik dzienny i pozostałe miesięczne, roczne i całkowite stanęły zużycie jest obcięte o 12 kwh czyli w moim przypadku o 50%. w Marcu wypadł cały dzień bo kitajcy się bawili serwerem  :mad: . Pomijam fakt że falownik rejestruje wszystko a apka nie zaciąga tych danych z falownika tylko od momentu rejestracji urządzenia. Jeżeli więc ktoś chciałby rzetelnie podliczyć zużycie to oprócz danych z licznika potrzebuje wartość produkcji całkowitej i trzeba ją odczytać w określonym dniu np koniec miesiąca bezpośrednio z falownika aby mieć wiarygodne dane o auto konsumpcji.

----------


## Stanowska

U mnie wczoraj to samo. Dzisiaj działa normalnie.
PS.
@gawel 
Jak sczytujesz dane o autokonsumpcji? Po prostu organoleptycznie sprawdzasz ile nabił licznik na dobę i tyle? 
Tylko skąd wtedy wiesz, ile prądu zużyłeś w domu, jeżeli masz nadprodukcję?

----------


## Omega_WS

A może da się jakoś inaczej odczytywać dane z datalogera ? Jak widzimy Server A defaultowy to pewnie serwer chińczyków. Ale możemy też ustawić drugi. Tylko nie wiem jak to ugryźć żeby przesłać dane.

----------


## Stanowska

Porównałam moje dane z Solarman'a z licznikiem OTUS 3 i napiszę, co następuje, a mianowicie:
CAŁKOWITA PRODUKCJA (efektywna) - COKOLWIEK TO ZNACZY,  nie pokrywa się ze wskazaniami licznika, natomiast:
ROCZNA PRODUKCJA (efektywna) pokrywa się ze wskazaniami licznika IDEALNIE, rozumiejąc, że energia CZYNNA oddana, to jest moja nadwyżka produkcji.
Wtedy wszystko się zgadza, co do joty.

----------


## gawel

> U mnie wczoraj to samo. Dzisiaj działa normalnie.
> PS.
> @gawel 
> Jak sczytujesz dane o autokonsumpcji? Po prostu organoleptycznie sprawdzasz ile nabił licznik na dobę i tyle? 
> Tylko skąd wtedy wiesz, ile prądu zużyłeś w domu, jeżeli masz nadprodukcję?


tak wzrokowo

----------


## lesiu681

Coś tam im chyba nie działa jak trzeba w Tym Solarmanie. Wszyscy mieli przerwę w odczycie danych 17.04.
Co ciekawe w starym Solarmanie, tym pierwszym na www pokazywało jak trzeba. Ogólnie jeśli chodzi o desktopowy podgląd na Solarmana to wolę zdecydowanie tą pierwszą wersję.

----------


## gawel

W komórce pokazuje jeszcze co innego

----------


## axel83

Raczej już nie dopiszą tej brakującej produkcji, w lutym było to samo. Zostaje dla pewności co miesiąc spisywać produkcję z falownika. Ogólnie Solarman apk na komórkę to jakiś dramat - ciągle jakieś prace serwisowe a efektów nie widać

----------


## waldek 25kW

Dopisali!

----------


## lesiu681

> Dopisali!


Prawda! U mnie też produkcja z 17.04  wyrównała się do stanu faktycznego.

----------


## JTKirk

tak, to prawda , dane zostały uzupełnione.
Nie wszyscy wiedzą, ale można też wchodzić przez inną stronę na monitoring danych - dane do logowanie dokładnie te same
https://m.ginlong.com/main.html
obie strony obsługują też falowniki firmy Solis

----------


## bpiter79

> U mnie też 3.67 ale w zakładce urządzenie pokazuje dobrze. Mam też drugą apkę solarman-3.0  i tam pokazuje dobrze


A skąd masz tego solarna 3.0? Można prosić o jakieś namiary?

----------

